
Opinion: China Is Pushing Toward Global Blockchain Dominance - iamvirtual
https://www.wired.com/story/opinion-china-is-pushing-toward-global-blockchain-dominance/
======
llarsson
Sure. A database whose history ostensibly cannot be altered fits perfectly
into a vision of keeping perfect records on people.

Imagine that data about everything you've ever done is recorded into a single,
"immutable", and persistent database. Every school grade, police record,
purchase, or transgression, no matter how small. All of it.

And then imagine building and controlling a society around that information,
based on the assumption that the data cannot be altered.

...but then learn that it can (because incidentally, the government controls
the majority of it). But good luck explaining that, because the "immutable"
ledger says otherwise.

